

Mobile social networking and content delivery set to explode - jsjenkins168
http://mobilecrunch.com/2007/08/13/juniper-research-mobile-social-networking-set-to-explode/

======
run4yourlives
Just like last year, and the year before that, and the year before that.

~~~
jsjenkins168
The report is forward looking 5 years, so something to consider. A growth
prediction like this is still worth garnering attention though.

